# Yellow Labs community fish?



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

http://www.fishprofiles.com/files/profiles/electricyellow.xml
On here it says they are not as aggressive as others and can be in a community tank? Is this true?? 
I noticed when I had one with my other cichlids he got beat up on...
I would be interested in adding one to my tank... eventually when I change it.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, the definition of community tank is not in the usual sense of the word. They'll do fine in a community tank of Rift Lake cichlids. They are colourful, and are not as aggressive as a lot of other fish from Malawi or Tanganyika.


----------



## X-Pande-R (Feb 15, 2005)

Labs are not very agressive depending on the size of their tank mates. I have seen agressive ones but that's in cases of the lab's being the bigger fish in the tank.In a community tank i see it as a 50% chance that they won't be a predator. :evil: :twisted: :king:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

had one in our community tank, but he beat up on the fishies!


----------



## X-Pande-R (Feb 15, 2005)

make sure you have a tank mate with the 1,also make sure it's not the biggest in the tank to stand a chance. I wouldn't risk it. :twisted:


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Like Lisachromis said, they're not a "community fish" in the sense that they should be kept with gouramis, livebearers, cories, tetras, etc... But they do well in a community of Malawi cichilds. They're aggressive enough to hold their own with other mbuna, but they're also peaceful enough (by Malawi standards) to be kept with haps or peacocks. They're still too aggressive for the average "community tank", and are generally considered "aggressive fish".


----------

